# Where can order iron-on t-shirt labels (with my brand name and size, etc) in Australia



## Zee Kat 17 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

Can anyone tell me where I can order iron-on labels for t-shirts, preferable in Australia? I would like to opt for these rather than woven or printed labels, but I am having trouble finding a company that produces them in Australia!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## immagic (Nov 3, 2009)

Pretty much any screen printer can produce a Plastisol Transfer for you to Iron On. We do them all the time.


----------

